# Progress Bar in J2ME



## Kidao (24. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Ich verzweifle gerade an der Implementierung eines Ladebalkens für mein Handyprogramm.
Ich lese mit InputStreamReader eine XML ein und dazu möchte ich einen Ladebalken haben, der parallel zum Einlesen läuft und den aktuellen Status des Lesens wiedergibt.

Den ISR habe ich schon soweit umgeschrieben, dass ich die XML-Dateigröße und die eingelesene Byteanzahl "live" bekomme.

Gibt es eine einfache Realisierung oder bleibt nichts anderes übrig als den InputStreamReader und die Zeichenmethode "parallel" in verschiedenen Threads laufen zu lassen?


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

Wenn was zeitgleich geschehen soll, dann musst du auch zwei Threads verwenden. Sonst wird alles nacheinander gemacht.


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2008)

kacknoob


----------

